# ALSA und SB Audigy 2 ZS

## bas89

Hallo allesamt,

ich nutze eine Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS. Das klappte auch prima, bis ich von 32 Bit auf 64 Bit umgestiegen bin. Da dies nicht so möglich ist lt. Anleitung, musste ich Gentoo komplett neu aufsetzen. Ich hielt mich bzgl. ALSA an den Guide und kompilierte ALSA, den emu10k1 und die empfohlenen Einträge als Modul in den Kernel. 

Dennoch spielt Phonon in KDE etwas verrückt. Zwar spielt Amarok MP3s, aber bei Internetstreams kommt nichts. Zwar spielt der Flash-Player Musik auf Youtube, aber mpg123 schmiert mit einem zsh: segmentation fault  mpg123  ab. Nach ewigem rumspielen mit dem alsaconf-Tool (ohne Erfolg) kompilierte ich ALSA und die Treiber fest ein. Kein Erfolg. Wie kann ich mir nun noch helfen?  :Sad: 

```
speaker-test 1.0.23

Wiedergabe-Gerät ist default

Stream-Parameter sind 48000 Hz, S16_LE, 1 Kanäle

Verwende 16 Oktaven rosa Rauschen

ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card 'Live'

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM front:Live

Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: -19, Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
```

```
--- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 

  │ │                               <*>   Sequencer support        

  │ │                               < >     Sequencer dummy client       

  │ │                               <*>   OSS Mixer API                    

  │ │                               <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API           

  │ │                               [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system 

  │ │                               [ ]   OSS Sequencer API           

  │ │                               < >   HR-timer backend support              

  │ │                               [*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers    

  │ │                               [ ]   Support old ALSA API                       

  │ │                               [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                  

  │ │                               [ ]   Verbose printk                         

  │ │                               [ ]   Debug                                   

  │ │                               [*]   Generic sound devices  --->     

  │ │                               [*]   PCI sound devices  --->           

  │ │                               [*]   USB sound devices  --->
```

```
  <*>   Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)
```

```
 --- USB sound devices          

  │ │                               <M>   USB Audio/MIDI driver          

  │ │                               <M>   Edirol UA-101/UA-1000 driver                           

  │ │                               <M>   Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver       

  │ │                               <M>   Native Instruments USB audio devices    

  │ │                               [*]     enable input device for controllers        

  │ │                               <M>   Tascam US-122L USB driver
```

Hier habe ich die Kommentare mal entfernt:

```
bas89-pc-gentoo64# cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf   

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

```
bas89-pc-gentoo64# cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound 

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

LOAD_ON_START="yes"
```

```
bas89@bas89-pc-gentoo64 ~ $ eix -cI alsa

[I] media-libs/alsa-lib (1.0.23@10.07.2011): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa (0.10.32(0.10)@06.07.2011): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-sound/alsa-headers (1.0.23@05.07.2011): Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

[I] media-sound/alsa-utils (1.0.23-r1(0.9)@10.07.2011): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

4 Treffer.

bas89@bas89-pc-gentoo64 ~ $ eix -cI sources

[I] sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources (2.6.38-r2(2.6.38-r2)@06.07.2011): TuxOnIce + Gentoo patchset sources

[I] virtual/linux-sources (2.6@05.07.2011): Virtual for Linux kernel sources

2 Treffer.

bas89@bas89-pc-gentoo64 ~ $ eix -cI phonon

[I] kde-base/phonon-kde (4.6.5(4)@10.07.2011): Phonon KDE Integration

[I] media-libs/phonon (4.5.0@06.07.2011): KDE multimedia API

[I] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer (4.5.0@06.07.2011): Phonon GStreamer backend

[I] media-libs/phonon-vlc (0.4.0@06.07.2011): Phonon VLC backend

[I] media-libs/phonon-xine (4.4.4@06.07.2011): Phonon XINE backend

5 Treffer.
```

----------

## bas89

Oh man. Da soll man erstmal drauf kommen! Das Setzen von ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" und die Installation von media-sound/alsa-firmware hat’s gebracht. Dabei steht das nirgends...

----------

